

Angel Financing: How long until I get my money? - jmacd
http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/10/06/angel-financing-X-how-long-until-i-get-the-money/
In any early stage company, availabiliy of cash to fund operations &#38; growth is an area of prime concern. So in this article I will talk about the timelines around securing angel financing. I will outline a hypothetical week by week timeline as a company progresses through the funding process. Obviously every situation will be unique so take this all in context.
======
rms
[http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/10/06/angel-
financing-%E2%80...](http://www.startupnorth.ca/2007/10/06/angel-
financing-%E2%80%93-how-long-until-i-get-the-money/)

------
gscott
For some reason I find this article title disturbing. "Where's my money?" like
a drug deal gone bad and people start shooting each other.

Plus the link doesn't work.

------
rms
looks like there was a non-standard dash in the URL and it was filtered out of
the submission instead of replacing it with the escape characters

